# what ammo is best



## smoothas (Jul 19, 2017)

hi every one its my first time on here just bought myself a decent catapult and wondering what size ammo you guys recommend for target shooting, cheers


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Too many variables to answer.

I shoot 3/8" and 1/4" steel.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I shoot everything from 1/4 inch steel to .50 cal lead. It all depends on which rubber I'm shooting. What kind of slingshot did you get?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If you're in the UK - 3/8 steel. Cheap as chips off eBay. Its kind of the standard for everything.... Its also the standard competition ammo.

1/4" also cool. But its really down to you at the end of the day. Where you're shooting as well... may be worth getting some plastic balls from Waspslingshots.co.uk - or 6mm airsoft (great for indoors) - or even go BB's. if you're shooting in an urban garden.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

3/8" steel is great for target shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't forget marbles. They're lots of fun. Welcome to the forum


----------



## smoothas (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks guys for all of your help


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I shoot almost exclusively 1/2" steel personally, but I've gotten them all for free. Lots of punch!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum...3/8 steel and marbles will be the cheapest...other than rocks, of course

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothas (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for your help


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Welcome to the forum...3/8 steel and marbles will be the cheapest...other than rocks, of course
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Rocks are fine for tins. But not animals in the UK... you'll go to jail.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum...3/8 steel and marbles will be the cheapest...other than rocks, of course
> ...


Really? Yall have some interesting hunting laws

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum...3/8 steel and marbles will be the cheapest...other than rocks, of course
> ...


I was unaware of the "no rocks for hunting" policy in the UK....he did say for target, but it is an interesting bit of info...do you know why your not allowed to use rocks? Can you use marbles?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Rocks and and stones as ammo are considered stoning. Which is seen as cruel and so illegal. Also you need to use purpose ammunition.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Rocks and and stones as ammo are considered stoning. Which is seen as cruel and so illegal. Also you need to use purpose ammunition.


Don't want to stone any bunnies!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - exactly. And not in front of squirrel-hugger-Aunty-Smith...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the reasoning behind the rule....as long as the animal doesn't suffer, it shouldn't matter what projectile is used.....
Shooting a bunny in the head with a rock would be less cruel than a 1/2" steel body shot..

We have some crazy rules here in Canada too....like an air pistol that has a muzzle velocity of over 500fps is a restricted weapon...same class as a Glock or 357 magnum...

We also can't spear fish because it is "cruel" ..but, snaring bears is permitted....doesn't make any sense at all..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Same here - Any airgun over 12flbs is Licensable (Less for hand guns 6tflbs) and requires supportable proof of intended use. Wether its a Shotgun or Airgun. Also no offensive weapons.

The UK tends to go for blanketing laws (cuts confusion by generalising). Basically throwing rocks at animals is cruel. Throwing rocks out of a catapult is still throwing... In fact slingshot law is based on a 'gap' in the law. They are seen as toys so aren't regulated (you can even carry in public) just no damaging property or injuring humans (then its seen as an offensive weapon). The stone thing is another 'worked-around' so purpose ammunition 'shot' is used so can prove intent.

Also the law is so vague, and contradictory on wether you're even allowed to hunt with a slingshot. So it makes it especially important to stay between the lines as far as possible. A lot of the laws here are super old - until very recently child labour was legal (2-3 years ago I think), and you could take your wife around town on a leash and have your buddies throw rotten veg, whip and spit on her if she spoke out of turn, or wasn't receptive enough...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Same here - Any airgun over 12flbs is Licensable (Less for hand guns 6tflbs) and requires supportable proof of intended use. Wether its a Shotgun or Airgun. Also no offensive weapons.
> 
> The UK tends to go for blanketing laws (cuts confusion by generalising). Basically throwing rocks at animals is cruel. Throwing rocks out of a catapult is still throwing... In fact slingshot law is based on a 'gap' in the law. They are seen as toys so aren't regulated (you can even carry in public) just no damaging property or injuring humans (then its seen as an offensive weapon). The stone thing is another 'worked-around' so purpose ammunition 'shot' is used so can prove intent.
> 
> Also the law is so vague, and contradictory on wether you're even allowed to hunt with a slingshot. So it makes it especially important to stay between the lines as far as possible. A lot of the laws here are super old - until very recently child labour was legal (2-3 years ago I think), and you could take your wife around town on a leash and have your buddies throw rotten veg, whip and spit on her if she spoke out of turn, or wasn't receptive enough...


Wife on a leash, eh? I'm not sure what to say about that one...it sounds kinky...not something I'm into, but I'm open to ideas... I'll get back to you after I pass it by Mrs Warrior....lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

As mentioned - its now illegal. Though there have been times I've seriously considered it...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

It's interesting how similar yet different the laws are between UK and canada

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the larger the ammo you tend to have less pouch release errors. A least with heavier bands. I remember MJ shot 1/2 in steel and tried to switch to 3/8 steel because it was so much cheaper. But he had occasional flyers with the 3/8 he didn't have with 1/2 . The bigger ammo is easier to grip as long as your bands and pouch are correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

